
Here’s de Blasio’s logic for loving Amazon, but hating Walmart - dragthor
https://nypost.com/2018/11/16/heres-de-blasios-logic-for-loving-amazon-but-hating-walmart/
======
RickJWagner
Where I live, Wal-Mart sells groceries and other goods that are life-
sustaining to lower-income customers.

We've got other stores (Kroger, etc.), some of their goods might even be of
better quality. But the price difference is remarkable.

I don't see how de Blasio can really justify denying shutting Wal-Mart out
while letting Amazon in.

------
itsdrewmiller
Seems like a false connection - putting a Walmart in NY creates additional
competition for local retail. Putting an Amazon HQ-dot in NY has basically
zero retail impact.

